# Wann Fische ausnehmen?



## alterjunger (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
muss ich einen Fisch, nachdem ich in abgeschlagen und getötet habe, noch am Wasser sofort ausnehmen, oder reicht es noch wenn ich ihn erst am nächsten Tag küchenfertig zubereite?
Zwischenzeitlich ist der Fisch natürlich in der Kühltasche/Kühlschrank gelagert. Ein alter Anglerkollege sagte mir, ich kann an der Farbe der Kiemen erkennen ob der Fisch noch genissbar ist. Ist die Aussage richtig oder kann ich, richtige Lagerung vorausgesetzt, generell den Fisch erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?  Ich habe irgendwo mal was gelesen das es besser ist den Fisch kühl zu lagern , als auszunehmen und nicht mit Trinkwasser auszuspühlen. Nach dieser Studie waren nach 12 Stunden mehr Keime im Fisch, nachdem er Vorort  ausgenommen und mit Seewasser gespühlt wurde. Ist natürlich von der Wassergüte abhängig!

Wie haltet ihr das? Versorgt ihr eure Fische noch am selben Tag oder schlaft ihr erstmal eine Runde?


----------



## wobbler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

na...- sofort - oder so schnell als möglich.........
und dann gleich kühlen.....
nur dann hast du beste qualität........


----------



## uziegler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Da ich keine all zu langen Ansitze praktiziere liegen zwischen Fang und küchenfertiger Verarbeitung meist nicht mehr als 4-5 Stunden und da bei uns der Setzkescher keine Probleme macht schlage ich die Fische auch erst ab, wenn ich eh zusammen packe. Aber Ausnehmen tu' ich immer erst zu Hause!


----------



## tanner (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

ausnehmen kannst du sie ja gleich am Gewässer, die Kiemen am besten lassen, daran kannst du erkennen, ob die Fische noch frisch sind, blut-rot gefärbte Kiemen sind wichtig


----------



## Pannenfischer (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*



wobbler schrieb:


> na...- sofort - oder so schnell als möglich.........
> und dann gleich kühlen.....
> nur dann hast du beste qualität........


 
Genau,so mache ich es auch(wenn möglich)


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

 ich nehme die Fische gleich am Wasser aus, entnehmen dabei auch die Kiemen, (@Tanner: weil die Fische sind doch frisch oder fange ich verdorbene? )


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Da Innereien noch schneller verderben als das Fischfleisch ist ein möglichst schnelles Ausnehmen nach dem Töten nicht nur sinnvoll sondern auch wichtig.

Dabei dürfte der hier geschilderte Fall (abschlagen nach dem Angeln, ausnehmen nach der sofort anschliessenden Heimfahrt) zumindest während der kalten Jahreszeit noch akzeptabel sein.

Im Sommer sollte man evtl. daran eine Kühlmöglichkeit dabei zu haben (sei es eine Kühlbox, oder auch die in Supermärkten erhältlichen Kühltaschen).

Ob man da immer Kühlelemente mit nehmen muss ist die zweite Frage, auf jeden Fall ist es  sinnvoll den Fang in einer isolierten Tasche/Box statt in der Plastetüte/Eimer mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Und unabhängig von der Frage nach einer möglichen Gefahr durch ausnehmen zu Hause etc. sollte man daran denken, dass sich die Qualität selbst gefangener Fische (mit das hochwertigste Nahrungsmittel das es gibt (je nach Gewässer)) immer weiter verschlechtert, je länger man mit dem ausnehmen waretet und je länger der Fisch braucht, bis er gekühlt oder gefrostet wird.

Daran denken sollte man auch, dass fettreichere Fische wesentlich schneller verderben als fettarme (bestes Beispiel dürften Makrelen sein, aber auch einen Aal würde ich z. B. schnellstmöglich versorgen/kühlen).

Oder, kurz zusammen gefasst:
Fische möglichst schnell nach dem töten ausnehmen.
Fische möglichst schnell kühlen oder frosten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Der ausgenommene Fisch sollte bis zu seiner Verwertung bzw. dem Einfrieren möglichst trocken gehalten werden. Also am besten nach dem Ausnehmen mit einem Papiertuch abtupfen. Insbes. die Bauchhöhle. Wer keine Kühltasche mitschleppen kann ( z.B. beim Spinn- und Fliegenfischen ) sollte die Fische in einem luftigen Behältnis ( Weidenkorb o.ä. ) aufbewahren. Ein bisschen feuchtes Moos, oder aber auch ein angefeuchteter Lappen am Boden des Korbs sorgt durch die Verdunstung für niedrigere Temparaturen.

Ralf


----------



## hd-treiber (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Wenn Du an der Ostsee mal auf Dorsch angelst, riech mal in deinen Fischeimer, wenn Du die Dorsch eine gewisse Zeit unausgenommen drin hast...:v


----------



## Pike Pirates (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Wenn du den Fisch Kühl lagern willst ohne ihn vorher ausgenommen zu haben musst du ihn wenns chon dierekt einfrieren, das geht wohl. So nehmen wir die Fische die wir nicht Filitieren aus NOrwegen mit. Aber ansonsten kannste die Fische direkt anch dem Angeln ausnehmen und dann auch direkt lecker zu bereiten, denn Frisch schmecken die eh noch am besten


----------



## Allround Mike (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Hallo miteinander |wavey: ,

ich nehme die Fische auch sofort nach dem Fang aus. Danach wickle ich sie in ein altes T- shirt oder andere Baumwollappen ( alte Handtücher, alte Bettlagen+ Überzüge,usw.) .Im Sommer mache ich diese Lappen noch zusätzlich feucht und lege dann den eingewickelten Fisch in den Schatten.

Grüße Mike


----------



## Pike Pirates (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

@allreondMike
Was machst du mit den Fischen nachdem du sie in dein Baumwolltuch gewickelt hast lässte die da liegen anstatt die inne Truhe zu packen oda wie??


----------



## leguan8 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Ich versorge meine Fische nach 15 Minuten (wenn sie ausgeblutet sind). Dann kommt das Filet in die Kühltasche. Auf  meinem boot kommt der Fisch dann in eine Kühlbox mit Stromversorgung. Frischer und besser geht es nicht!


----------



## wobbler (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der ausgenommene Fisch sollte bis zu seiner Verwertung bzw. dem Einfrieren möglichst trocken gehalten werden. Also am besten nach dem Ausnehmen mit einem Papiertuch abtupfen. Insbes. die Bauchhöhle. Wer keine Kühltasche mitschleppen kann ( z.B. beim Spinn- und Fliegenfischen ) sollte die Fische in einem luftigen Behältnis ( Weidenkorb o.ä. ) aufbewahren. Ein bisschen feuchtes Moos, oder aber auch ein angefeuchteter Lappen am Boden des Korbs sorgt durch die Verdunstung für niedrigere Temparaturen.
> 
> Ralf



also im sommer .... bei 28°C + --- oder mehr... reicht ein weidenkorb nicht. auch nicht bei ausgenommenem fisch.

Beispiel: Felchen /renke /maräne: im sommer gefangen, 30°C, abgeschlagen , 1 stunde ohne kühlung - aber im schatten = verdorben...d.h. die gräten lösen sich vom fleisch= zersetzung... = fast schon aas !:v 

ein feuchtes umwickeln an einem schattigem luftigem platz ist meines erachtens, beim ausgenommenem fisch, für eine weile akzeptebel. nur dann kann verdunstungskälte entstehen... beim trockenem nicht.


also angler :wir schleppen so viel mit uns mit... wenigstens ein paar kühlakkus + eine isotüte/tasche/box sollten dann auch dabei sein. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*



> also angler :wir schleppen so viel mit uns mit... wenigstens ein paar kühlakkus + eine isotüte/tasche/box sollten dann auch dabei sein.


So isses!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*



wobbler schrieb:


> also im sommer .... bei 28°C + --- oder mehr... reicht ein weidenkorb nicht. auch nicht bei ausgenommenem fisch.
> 
> Beispiel: Felchen /renke /maräne: im sommer gefangen, 30°C, abgeschlagen , 1 stunde ohne kühlung - aber im schatten = verdorben...d.h. die gräten lösen sich vom fleisch= zersetzung... = fast schon aas !:v
> 
> ...


 
Der Weidenkorb o.ä. hält die Fische logischerweise nicht den ganzen Tag frisch. Für 2-3 Stunden geht´s aber, auch bei Temperaturen über 28 Grad. Das mit dem trocknen hast Du falsch verstanden. Der Fisch sollte nicht in seinem eigenen Saft schmoren, dann ist er sehr schnell hin. Drum abtupfen. Die Verdunstungskälte kommt durch die Zugabe von feuchtem Moos oder eben einem feuchten Tuch. Und luftig muß das Behältnis sein, damit überhaupt was verdunsten kann. 
Geh mal im Hochsommer an eine schattige Stelle am Bach und fühl die Temperatur im Moos. Du wirst Dich wundern, wie kühl es dort ist.
Klarer Fall, daß wo immer es irgendwie möglich ist, eine Kühltasche die bessere Lösung ist. Aber wenn ich meine 3 Kilometer Bachstrecke abfische, schlepp ich die nicht mit. Zurück am Auto kommen sie natürlich da rein. 

Ralf


----------



## Allround Mike (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*



Kenet(#1Vermiter) schrieb:


> @allreondMike
> Was machst du mit den Fischen nachdem du sie in dein Baumwolltuch gewickelt hast lässte die da liegen anstatt die inne Truhe zu packen oda wie??


 

Hallo Kenet,

so lange ich im Angeln bin bleibt der Fisch freilich im Schatten liegen.Zudem sind aber meine Fangerfolge so gering, oder fliegen mir die Fische versehntlich nach dem Abhagen wieder ins Wasser zurück ( passiert mir öfters, bin halt etwas schusselig ), dass ich wenig in diese Situation komme :q !

 Sobald ich aber zuhause bin gehts gleich ab unter den Wasserhahn, dann wird trocken getupft und dann gehts ab den Gefrierschrank.

Grüße Mike


----------



## Barben Fischer (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Da es bei uns strengsetns verboten ist Fische am Wasser auszunehmen muss ich mir immer sonst helfen. auch das ausnehmen in einem Becken ist nicht gestatten, die glauben immer es sei was ins Wasser gelangt, naja.

Wenn ich nur kurz ans Wasser ein wenig spinnen oder nur für 1.5h aufs Boot geh wenns keine Sonne hat (Abend) dann nehm ich den Fische (nach dem Abschlagen) und wickle ihn in ein Tuch ein und danach an den Schatten oder sonst wohin wenn keine Sonne ist.
Bin ich länger unterwegs handle ich genau so nur kommt der Fisch dann in eine Kühlbox mit genügend Kühlelementen drinnen (so 2-4 stk je nach länge..). Hatte mit trockenem Tuch und Kühlbox noch nie einen verdorbenen Fisch, und hab schon des öfterns Fische mehrere Stunden mit mir "rumgeschleppt".

Dann ist das erste was ich zuhasue mache das Ausnehmen der Fische und gefrieren oder kühlen (falls noch am selben Tag gegessen wird).


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*



alterjunger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ein alter Anglerkollege sagte mir, ich kann an der Farbe der Kiemen erkennen ob der Fisch noch genissbar ist. Ist die Aussage richtig oder kann ich, richtige Lagerung vorausgesetzt, generell den Fisch erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?  Ich habe irgendwo mal was gelesen das es besser ist den Fisch kühl zu lagern , als auszunehmen und nicht mit Trinkwasser auszuspühlen. Nach dieser Studie waren nach 12 Stunden mehr Keime im Fisch, nachdem er Vorort  ausgenommen und mit Seewasser gespühlt wurde. Ist natürlich von der Wassergüte abhängig!



Das ist so richtig, weil man beim Ausnehmen und Spülen natürlich die Keime aus dem Darmtrakt nach innen Spült. Und da ists dann Feucht und Warm und Viele Keime. Ergebnis dürfte Klar sein. So sollte man das also möglichst nicht machen.
Nichtsdestotrotz Verderben die Innereien natürlich auch so. Ein Möglichst Schnelles Ausnehmen ist daher ratsam.
Widersprüchlich irgendwie, aber damit muss man leben.

Richtig:
Direkt nach dem Töten muss jeder Fisch gut Ausbluten! Herzstich/Kehlschnitt und Kiemen vorsichtig entfernen. Denn das Gammelt sauschnell. 

Fette Fische wie z.B. Heringe u. Makrelen Gammeln gleichmässig. Wenn die Eingeweide schlecht werden ists der Rest genauso. Möglichst schnell Ausnehmen, und dann unbedingt in die reichliche Kühlung damit, sonst ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Magere Fische Gammeln von innen heraus. 
Die Kann man (im Schatten) 1-2 Stunden unausgenommen lassen bei warmer witterung. Mit Nasser-Handtuch-Kühlung auch etwas länger.
Für längere Zeiten sollte man sie gleich Vorsichtig und Trocken ausnehmen. Sprich mit ner nicht spitzen Schere aufschneiden, dass die Innereien möglichst unverletzt bleiben. Die vorsichtig herausnehmen und die Niere Trocken mit Küchenkrepp o.ä. säubern.
Innen Trocknen und dann im Schatten aufhängen. Wos nicht Nass ist, Gammelts nicht so schnell, Bakterien mögens nicht gerne Trocken.

Besser ist aber auch da gleich Ausgenommen in die gute Kühlung. Denn Kalt mögen Bakterien auch nicht. Nass oder Trocken.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wann Fische ausnehmen?*

Moin Moin
Ein möglichst schnelles Ausnehmen und Auswaschen der Fische(besonders bei hohen Temperaturen) ist wichtig, weil
wie von "Thomas" schon beschrieben eine Zersetzung der 
Eingeweide sofort nach der Tötung stattfindet. Der Grund
hierfür sind die Bakterien und Enzyme die sich im Verdauungstrakt befinden.
Die rote Farbe der Kiemen ist nicht zwingend ein Indiz für Frische, wichtig ist auch die Leichenstarre. Sollte sich diese
lösen, ist es ein Zeichen für die beginnende Zersetzung der
Eiweiße (also des Muskelfleisches) und ein schnelles Handeln (ausnehmen und kühlen) ist nötig. Der entsprechende Fisch sollte dann keinesfalls mehr roh gegessen werden. 
Die Lagerung der toten Fische darf auf keinen Fall im Wasser
stattfinden.(ausgenommen der Salz- oder Essiglake unter kühlung)


----------

